# in needs of parts/Canada



## Schiffi123 (2 mo ago)

I am looking for parts for a Toro 1132 snowblower with a Briggs and Stratton engine,
model 252416-1090.
Parts on graphic:
109 (391884) shaft
110A (222712) washer
111 (26155) spring choke lever
112 (23123) screw

anyone who has something available or knows where to get parts?
Cheers!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You Can Get Those Parts at Partstree.com. ALOHA!!!!!*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Canada is tough ... very expensive .... someone from up north will chime in.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Schiffi123 said:


> I am looking for parts for a Toro 1132 snowblower with a Briggs and Stratton engine,
> model 252416-1090.
> Parts on graphic:
> 109 (391884) shaft
> ...


Cormier Equipment has been a good place for me to get snowblower parts.

c-equipment.ca

Check them out! 🍺


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I put this in the TORO forum so it gets more attention.

And welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Might be cheaper to just get a new carb if they arevthe same 








Carbhub Carburetor for Briggs & Stratton 390323 394228 398170 7HP 8HP 9HP Horizontal Engines Troybilt Carb : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Carbhub Carburetor for Briggs & Stratton 390323 394228 398170 7HP 8HP 9HP Horizontal Engines Troybilt Carb : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Fast and simple order form - Rpm pieces


169/5000 You need parts to repair your equipment yourself at the right place. RPM Parts has a large inventory of sears parts, craftsman parts




www.rpmpieces.com










Outdoor Power Equipment replacement parts


Parts House: Canadas Outdoor Power Equipment Parts Center. We have parts to repair your lawn mower, chainsaw, generator, snow blower, trimmer, and other outdoor power equipment. Whether you're a new homeowner, commercial landscaper, or a back-yard mechanic helping out the neighbors.




www.partshouse.ca













Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine, Snowblower Parts, Pressure Washer Part


Canada Lawn mower parts, lawn and garden parts. small engine parts, tractor parts, snowblower parts, pressure washer parts specializing in Craftsman, MTD, Murray, Husqvarna, Briggs and Stratton, Honda, Kawasaki, Kohler and other brands. We can help with your Craftsman parts needs. Fast shipping...




www.drmower.ca





ive had good luck with the following US suppliers: (shipping can be $$$)



https://www.paulssmallengine.com/








Small Engine Parts Warehouse - Lawn Mowers, Trimmers, Lawn & Garden Equipment | SEPW


We are your Small Engine Parts Warehouse - for small engines, snow blowers, lawn mowers, trimmers, edger's, many more. We stock a huge selection of parts and accessories for lawn & garden or outside power equipment for top brands like Toro, Briggs&Stratton, Simplicity, Echo and many more, all at...




www.sepw.com


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome to the group.

You could try a Toro dealer or a local small engine repair shop. Knowing where about you live might help us help you.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I've used C-equipment. They are in New Brunswick and shipping is free after $45. I ordered belts and shear pins and a friction disc for my blower. Shipping is pretty quick (I'm 60 kms east of Toronto). They are great. 

For carbs I've used Amazon.ca. 

As much as I've tried to support local OPE dealers when calling them on the phone etc, service isn't up to snuff. The local dealer didn't even have shear pins, they were on back order for my Toro and they had no clue when they would be available. Unfortunate, but I'll stick with C-equipment and Amazon.ca.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Schiffi123 said:


> I am looking for parts for a Toro 1132 snowblower with a Briggs and Stratton engine,
> model 252416-1090.
> Parts on graphic:
> 109 (391884) shaft
> ...


I have an entire carb almost new that was barely used


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I can put picture if you want


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

not now, cause the carb is at my chalet, but when I get there I can take picture for you if you want


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

PhilThefarmer said:


> I have an entire carb almost new that was barely used


or he could just order a new one from amazon for a whole $27 plus tax and shipping. i believe i linked to a carb that is identical


----------



## Schiffi123 (2 mo ago)

Thanks to everyone!
I was able to find 3 of the 4 parts in the US and will just shipp them to a friend


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Schiffi123 said:


> Thanks to everyone!
> I was able to find 3 of the 4 parts in the US and will just shipp them to a friend


You know you can get a complete carb for $27? It is part of why I don't bother buying parts. Usually cheaper to just but a complete carb than buy pieces. 








Carbhub Carburetor for Briggs & Stratton 390323 394228 398170 7HP 8HP 9HP Horizontal Engines Troybilt Carb : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Carbhub Carburetor for Briggs & Stratton 390323 394228 398170 7HP 8HP 9HP Horizontal Engines Troybilt Carb : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> You know you can get a complete carb for $27? It is part of why I don't bother buying parts. Usually cheaper to just but a complete carb than buy pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that carb is not the right one, this one for the 8hp briggs, the one he needs is for the 11hp briggs


----------

